# cattleya lueddemaniana "Cerro Verde"



## dodidoki (May 18, 2013)

I red some article about that. Some says that it is a hybrid between gigas and lueddemanniana, some says that it is a real variety. Any opinion? But without any doubt one of the most beautiful cattleya.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2013)

I had to look it up -- it is beautiful, but I don't know its genesis.


----------



## Stone (May 18, 2013)

Looks pretty close to ''Stanley'' and thats accepted as a leudd.
http://www.hennis-orchideen.de/hennis.dll/getimage?FID=800046&size=FULL
Cerro verde: Seems to have very pronouced ''eyes'' like the gigas though??
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4291229809_2377fb0e5d.jpg


----------



## dodidoki (May 19, 2013)

Very interesting and useful comparison, Mike, many thanks for that.


----------



## John Boy (May 19, 2013)

Here's one of mine, (at least I think this is the one!):


----------



## dodidoki (May 19, 2013)

Many thanks for photo, John, I saw this pic previously in another thread, then I decided to get one, few days ago I received mine. Some said that this variety is not real species but primary hybrid between gigas and lueddemanniana, name is Cattleya Carmen. If I look at lip, maybe it is true, but if it is true, that Mike said and linked here, that Stanley is real s/a variety, this case Cerro Verde is also real variety, lip is the same as Stanley's.


----------

